# Missing Channels One Pass vs Guide



## rkl32 (Apr 8, 2015)

My cable provider, Spectrum, seems unable to resolve my missing channels problems but I have observed an unusual behavior. I will use HBO as an example. Say HBO channel does not start when I choose the channel in Guide followed by OK. I get either a blank screen or an error message like V118 or V53. But if I have an HBO show scheduled with One Pass the recording starts and completes successfully. Am I doing something wrong when I manually choose a channel via Guide?


----------

